# mencoder erzeugt leere ausgabedatei

## Haubentaucher

Hallo,

ich habe eine Fernsehfilmaufnahme bereits als H264 kodiert und in als MKV abgespeichert. Jetzt habe ich bei mplayer den remove-logo-Filter gesehen und wollte den Film deswegen erneut kodieren, allerdings mit diesem Filter, leider liefern die Aufrufe:

```

mencoder Film.mkv -vf remove-logo=logo.pgm,scale -oac copy -ovc x264 -of rawvideo -o test.avi -ss 300 -endpos 10

mencoder Film.mkv -vf remove-logo=logo.pgm,scale -oac copy -ovc x264 -of rawvideo -o test.avi

mencoder Film.mkv -oac copy -ovc x264 -of rawvideo -o test.avi -ss 300 -endpos 10

```

immer eine leere Datei.

Das "avi" dient übrigens nur dazu, dass die Autovervollständing bei mplayer funktioniert (im Gegensatz zu .264).

Komischerweise läuft der Kodiervorgang völlig normal durch, nur als Dateigröße wird ebenfalls 0mb angezeigt.

Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps, wie man das löst oder aber zumindest eine vernünftige Fehlermeldung erzeugt?

mfG

----------

## Haubentaucher

Die neueste Version kann das: mplayer 1.0_rc4_p20110322-r51

----------

